# Vintage wall jack seeking an application



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Top is twin lead 300 ohm antenna lead wire, bottom is the connection for the antenna rotor. Useless, tear it out.


----------

